# 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Hallo!


Da meine beiden Monitore keinen DVI-Anschluss haben, jedoch meine Grafikkarte nur DVI und einen HDMI Anschluss bietet, wollte ich fragen ob man einen Monitor (den bereits angeschlossenen) über HDMI an der Graka laufen lassen kann, während ich den zweiten Monitor über die APU per VGA anschließen kann.  Ist sowas möglich oder muss ich mir einen Adapter kaufen?  



Meine Hardware:
CPU: AMD A10 5800K @3,8 GHz + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Lüfter
GPU: nVIDIA GTX 750Ti von inno3D 
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A78M-HD+
RAM: 8GB DDR3
HDD: 1TB
OS: Win7 Home Premium
Netzteil: 550 Watt

Monitor 1: LG S27C590H 
Monitor 2 ist einer von Kendo, keine Ahnung was für ein Modell


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Bei mir (allerdings Intel) klappt das ohne Probs.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Wenn der Kendo nur VGA hat, kannst du ihn per VGA-DVI Adapter anschliessen.
Musst nur drauf achten, den DVI-I Anschluss deiner Grafikkarte zu nehmen.
Den Zweiten dann per Mini HDMI Adapter/Adapterkabel auf HDMI.


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Ja, aber die Frage war ob ich mir die 5 Euro für den Adapter auch sparen kann


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Ist denn bei deiner Grafikkarte keiner dabei?
Ansonsten schließ den Kendo doch einfach Onboard an, dann hast du deine Antwort.


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Habe nun die GPU des Prozessors als VGA an den Kendo Bildschirm angeschlossen und meinen Monitor an die GTX 750Ti. Jedoch kriege ich am Kendo kein Signal oder ähnliches, obwohl die OnBoard-Grafik im UEFI Menü an ist. Im Gerätemanager heißt es die GPU des Prozessors kann nicht gestartet werden. Bin etwas ratlos!


----------



## Richi1605 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*



MyGTA3 schrieb:


> Habe nun die GPU des Prozessors als VGA an den Kendo Bildschirm angeschlossen und meinen Monitor an die GTX 750Ti. Jedoch kriege ich am Kendo kein Signal oder ähnliches, obwohl die OnBoard-Grafik im UEFI Menü an ist. Im Gerätemanager heißt es die GPU des Prozessors kann nicht gestartet werden. Bin etwas ratlos!



Haste dafür auch die Treiber Installiert ?? der gpu des cpu brauch nen treiber soweit ich weiß...glaube xD


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Ich habe nach dem Treiber für die AMD Radeon HD 7660D gesucht, habe aber halt auch immer nur die Installation für das Catalyst Center bekommen. Wo genau kann ich mir den Treiber dafür runterladen?


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*



MyGTA3 schrieb:


> Habe nun die GPU des Prozessors als VGA an den Kendo Bildschirm angeschlossen und meinen Monitor an die GTX 750Ti. Jedoch kriege ich am Kendo kein Signal oder ähnliches, obwohl die OnBoard-Grafik im UEFI Menü an ist. Im Gerätemanager heißt es die GPU des Prozessors kann nicht gestartet werden. Bin etwas ratlos!



Hast Du denn den Treiber für die iGPU installiert?
Ich hatte bei meinem Sys anfangs auch "kleinere" Probs. 

Mein Weg war iGPU im BIOS/ UEFI zu aktivieren. Dann nur Kabel von iGPU an Monitor anschliessen. Dezidierte GraKa ausgebaut. Sys hochgefahren. Treiber der iGPU installiert. Dann  PC wieder ausschalten. Dezidierte GraKa wieder rein und erneut hochfahren. Dann in Windows (WIN 8.1) "WIN" und "P" auf der Tastatur drücken. Den Punkt "Erweitern" auswählen. Ggf. einen "rechts- klick" auf dem Desktop machen und in die Grafikeinstellungen gehen und den primären und den sekundären Monitor bestimmen (dezidierte GraKa ist primärer Monitor, iGPU ist sekundärer Monitor). Dann den primären Monitor nach limks gezogen, der sekundäre ist auf der rechten Seite. (Mein Haupt- und Gamingmonitor steht links, der "Neben"- Monitor steht rechts).


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*



MyGTA3 schrieb:


> Ich habe nach dem Treiber für die AMD Radeon HD 7660D gesucht, habe aber halt auch immer nur die Installation für das Catalyst Center bekommen. Wo genau kann ich mir den Treiber dafür runterladen?



Der hier?
Allerdings hast Du eine nVIDIA- Karte. D.h. Du müsstest nVIDIA und AMD- Treiber installieren. 
@all: Kann das Probleme machen?


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Wow vielen Dank! Hat geklappt! Bin super zu frieden! Die Frage ist, ob das irgendwie die Leistung der CPU beeinträchtigt :O


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Na des is doch schön. 

Aber mach nicht den saudummen Fehler wie ich. Ich hatte es irgendwann passend gemacht/ zusammen gewurschtelt. Dann lange so gearbeitet und leider vergessen, wie dahin gekommen war. Und nach einem Neu- Aufsetzen des Sys musste ich dann wieder lange suchen, wie's geht. 

Direkt beeinflussen wird es Deine CPU nicht. Weiss allerdings nicht wie sehr die iGPU die CPU erwärmt und welche Folgen des dann wieder haben könnte.
Aber was definiv sein wird. Sie nimmt sich natürlich einen (im BIOS/ UEFI von Dir einzustellenden) Teil Deines RAM's.


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Ja das mit dem RAM habe ich gerade festgestellt, ansonsten sind die Temperaturen gering, eig alles in Ordnung! Benutzt du diese Kombination immernoch?


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Ja, benutze ich immer noch. 
Und ich zocke leidenschaftlich gerne. Und im Gegensatz dazu steht die Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop auf, sagen wir mal gehobenen Niveau. Heisst wenn ich zocke ist das Vollbild auf der dedizierten GraKa und Tools, wie GPU-Z, etc. auf dem iGPU- Monitor. 
Und wenn ich Bildbearbeitung mache ist es umgekehrt. Das Bild liegt auf dem iGPU- Monitor und die Werkzeuge auf dem Monitor der dezidierten GraKa. 
Und bei keinem hab ich Nachteile feststellen können...
Vllt. rüste ich irgendwann auf 32 GB RAM auf. Mal schauen, was das bringt.


----------



## MyGTA3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Grafikkarte und Motherboard?*

Alles klar, das wichtigste ist dass es keine Einbußen gibt, Ram kann man immer nachrüsten


----------

